# Knicks Will Unveil Green St. Patricks Day Jersey



## USSKittyHawk

I don't know exactly what they will look like...but from what I heard it's all Green. Maybe that will bring the luck of the Irish to this team. :biggrin: They will be unveiled in when we play Boston next month.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

I wanna see how they look like.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gotham2krazy said:


> I wanna see how they look like.











http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/nykgreenjersey_060227_200.jpg


----------



## njnets21

Kitty said:


> http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/nykgreenjersey_060227_200.jpg



howd u find that?


----------



## GrandKenyon6

That uniform looks nice.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

njnets21 said:


> howd u find that?


Connections baby!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Guys they will wear the jersey on March 17 against the Pistons.


----------



## Floods

Kitty said:


> I don't know exactly what they will look like...but from what I heard it's all Green. Maybe that will bring the luck of the Irish to this team. :biggrin: They will be unveiled in when we play Boston next month.


when u say all green u mean ALL GREEN, no Knick blue, orange, or the like?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

seriously kitty, how'd you find that?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

TheBigDonut said:


> when u say all green u mean ALL GREEN, no Knick blue, orange, or the like?


Read the thread from top to bottom I think you're find the answer there.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gotham2krazy said:


> seriously kitty, how'd you find that?


I told you....:angel:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Isn't that jersey just like the Mets St. Patricks Jersey?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

kitty's gotta lotta power, what exactly do you do kitty? o-O? meeting al harrington and even chatting with him! connections getting those pictures. that jersey's pretty hot though, weren't there more teams that were going to do something with their jerseys on st. patricks?


----------



## Floods

Kitty said:


> Read the thread from top to bottom I think you're find the answer there.


ah, gotcha. weird lookin' jersey but alright


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gotham2krazy said:


> kitty's gotta lotta power, what exactly do you do kitty? o-O? meeting al harrington and even chatting with him! connections getting those pictures. that jersey's pretty hot though, weren't there more teams that were going to do something with their jerseys on st. patricks?


The Bulls, and Celtics also will have special green versions of their uniform for St. Patricks Day. I don't have artwork for their jerseys but if I get it I'll post it. I'm in the sports/entertainment field.


----------



## Floods

of course the Celtics do. it's called the road uniforms. :smile:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

TheBigDonut said:


> of course the Celtics do. it's called the road uniforms.


Hey smartie pants, before you post read my post again. I stated they will have *"new"* Green uniforms for St. Patricks day that would look different. Apology accepted. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods

whoa whoa whoa Kitty i'm just joking. So the C's are adding ANOTHER uniform for St. Pat's? Damn at this rate by 2007 they'll have 10 different alternates?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Hey I'm cool with this idea, I rather have a team displaying different jerseys for different occassions, than all the same old, hackneyed bland jerseys. It's cool to see alternates and throwbacks because they add a bit of life to the team, even if they are losing.


----------



## Floods

it would be pretty crazy if like every team had a x-mas uni, a valentine's uni, easter uni...yeah that's messed up.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

TheBigDonut said:


> it would be pretty crazy if like every team had a x-mas uni, a valentine's uni, easter uni...yeah that's messed up.


Well I don't mean to that extreme, but maybe just the St. Patrick's uni's enough.


----------



## Floods

A bulls St. Patrick's uni would be pretty weird.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

NYK should have an alternate jersey with a base of orange with and white letterings with double outlines of black as the first outline and then blue, then the side should get white, black, and blue stripes along the side


----------



## KVIP112

ohhh so ur not trying to confuse us.............


jk goth


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt

Kitty said:


> http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/nykgreenjersey_060227_200.jpg


Why does Marbury always look like a tryhard gangster? 

Cant he just smile?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Why does Marbury always look like a tryhard gangster?
> 
> Cant he just smile?


 :raised_eySteph never smiles in his pictures (since his Lincoln High days), just because of that dosen't mean he looks like a gangster. The sterotypes need to stop.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt

Kitty said:


> :raised_eySteph never smiles in his pictures (since his Lincoln High days), just because of that dosen't mean he looks like a gangster. The sterotypes need to stop.



That aint a stereotype. You just said ne never smiles.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> That aint a stereotype. You just said ne never smiles.





Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Why does Marbury *always look like a tryhard gangster? *
> 
> Cant he just smile?


That's a sterotype.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt

Kitty said:


> That's a sterotype.


And a well-earned one.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> And a well-earned one.


An ignorant statement all rolled up in one. Now stay on topic or you get edited faster than the NY Times.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Kitty said:


> Now stay on topic or you get edited faster than the NY Times.


AHAHAHAHAH, that's a good one kitty


----------



## Floods

Kitty said:


> An ignorant statement all rolled up in one. Now stay on topic or you get edited faster than the NY Times.


:rofl:


----------



## arenas809




----------



## Gotham2krazy

thanks dude for the fill in. and btw nice avatar


----------



## GNG

arenas809 said:


>


Man, why does Ben Gordon always look like a tryhard gangster?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Rawse said:


> Man, why does Ben Gordon always look like a tryhard gangster?


Rawse I'm a kick you, right in your shin. :rofl:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Rawse said:


> Man, why does Ben Gordon always look like a tryhard gangster?


dude you're an idiot, wtf is a tryhard gangster, and those images are based on clay models, I don't think Ben posed for that picture


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gotham2krazy said:


> dude you're an idiot, wtf is a tryhard gangster, and those images are based on clay models, I don't think Ben posed for that picture


 
Gotham, he is poking fun at the other member that posted the same thing. No harm no foul.


----------



## GNG

Gotham2krazy said:


> dude you're an idiot, wtf is a tryhard gangster, and those images are based on clay models, I don't think Ben posed for that picture


:laugh:

That post made my morning.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

So what about the uni's for the C's?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gotham2krazy said:


> So what about the uni's for the C's?


Here you go enjoy.


----------



## Floods

them are ugly *******


----------



## Gotham2krazy

hey coolio.


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty said:


> An ignorant statement all rolled up in one. Now stay on topic or you get edited faster than the NY Times.


Hey Kitty good job stealing one of my jokes :biggrin: well it sure had the format of one of my jokes.


----------



## NBABunny

I guess that I am in the minority here...green unis for St Pats day is the stupidest idea that I have ever heard in my entire life. uke:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

NBABunny said:


> I guess that I am in the minority here...green unis for St Pats day is the stupidest idea that I have ever heard in my entire life. uke:


Well you're entitled to your opinion, but we wouldn't go into Sonics forum and say Sonics alternate, regular, home unis are ugly.


----------

